# Zeit ........



## Bauschaum7 (7. Januar 2020)

Wenn man sich so Reportagen anschaut oder erklärt bekommt 1700 vChr , ist das für die meisten Menschen vorstellbar bzw greifbar.

Aber sich vorzustellen wir hätten jetzt Silvester 3720 gefeiert , das geht einfach nicht in den Kopf und ist unvorstellbar .
Welche neuen Grafikkarten und CPUs und welche neue Playstion oder X-Box erscheinen 3720 ???
Und ob die neuen Konsolen wesentlich schneller sein werden wie die alten von 3714 ,  ich hoffe mindestens 3x so schnell 

Selbst wenn man jetzt nur das Jahr 2720 nimmt  ...  das geht einfach nicht in die Rübe xD

Wenn jetzt 3720 wäre  .  
Kommt son Retro-Artikel  : Grafikkarten/Grafikvergleich  .... 2720 vs 3720 .
Man wie ham die damals im Jahr 2720 gespielt ...omg

Wieso ist das so ?

PS: Wenn man jetzt Mooresches Gesetz etwas ausdehnt auf 10 bzw 20 Jahre , wieviel Tflops ungefäir haben dann die Grafikkarten 3720 ? ^^


----------



## P2063 (7. Januar 2020)

Schon wieder das falsche Kraut geraucht?

Es liegt doch eigentlich auf der Hand. Über die Vergangenheit weiß man eben mehr oder weniger gut bescheid, entweder durch archäologische Ausgrabungen oder weil man bereits entsprechende Aufzeihnungen aus der Zeit hat. Aber in die Zukunft schauen kann eben niemand. Woher willst du vorher wissen, ob Trump grade den dritten Weltkrieg begonnen hat und die Menschheit wenn der vorbei ist erst wieder ein paar hundert Jahre mit Stöcken und Steinen spielt, oder Musk rechtzeitig den Mars besiedelt und wir 2700irgendwas in andere Sonnensysteme reisen? Man kann ja noch nicht mal das Wetter für mehr als 2-3 Tage zuverlässig vorhersagen.

btw Moores gesetzt: Der sagte vor ein paar Jahren selbst, dass es keine unbegrenzte Gültigkeit hat, weil irgendwann strukturelle Grenzen erreicht sein werden wo man Chips nicht kleiner/effizienter bauen kann.


----------



## Immunglobulin (7. Januar 2020)

Dazu kommt, dass ein Mensch mit viel Glück vielleicht 100 Jahre alt wird. So wie derzeit die Menschen leben und sich ernähren, können sie zufrieden sein, wenn sie 60 bis 70 Jahre alt werden.
Da juckt es den Mensch von Heute natürlich auch kaum was mal in 2720 sein wird


----------



## Bauschaum7 (7. Januar 2020)

Hat jetzt nix mit falschem Kraut rauchen zu tun , war einfach eine hypothetische Frage die mich interessiert .


----------



## jostfun (7. Januar 2020)

1700 v. Chr.  zu heute sind 3720 Jahre, deine Frage müsste sich also aufs Jahr 5740 beziehen oder?


----------



## Bauschaum7 (7. Januar 2020)

Nee , schon wie ich es meinte  ,  nur die 1700 Jahre


----------



## shootme55 (7. Januar 2020)

Die spielten damals anscheinend auf Bildschirmen. 

Bildschirme? 

Ja, Kunststoffbretter, die mit primitiver Pixelmatrix zweidimensionale Bilder in schneller Abfolge produzieren konnten damit es quasi wie Bewegung aussah. 
Und zum spielen mussten sie auf federgelagerte Tasten klopfen.

Kann ich mir garnicht vorstellen. Was ist dieses "spielen" überhaupt?

Pass mal auf: Die hatten damals so ein ruhiges Leben, dass sie manchmal nichts zu tun hatten. Und wenn sie nichts zu tun hatten simulierten sie Arbeit um etwas zu tun zu haben. Manche hatten so wenig zu tun, dass sie sich selbst mit diesen Spielen in ein dunkles Zimmer einschlossen und nur sporadisch herausgekrochen kamen, um Nahrung aufzunehmen und ihre Exkremente zu entsorgen.

Papa, sag, waren dass diese Höhlenmenschen von denen man da immer spricht?

Nein, die waren noch ein bissl früher. Und jetzt geh wieder lernen, du hast deine 200 Stunden diese Woche noch nicht geschafft und willst ja morgen deinen 5. Geburtstag feiern...


----------



## ryzen1 (7. Januar 2020)

Was wohl mit dir passiert, wenn jemand 3000 v. Chr. in einer Reportage erwähnt


----------



## Two-Face (7. Januar 2020)

...und ich dachte schon, der fragt jetzt nach der Uhrzeit.


----------



## RyzA (7. Januar 2020)

Ich dachte eigentlich, beim lesen der Überschrift, dass da  etwas tiefgründigeres kommt.
Z.B. das die (persönliche) Zeit heuzutage kostbarer denn je ist.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (7. Januar 2020)

tut mir echt Leid das ich dich entäuschen mußte , aber wir sind hier in einem Hardwareforum . 

wenn du über sowas schreiben oder reden möchtest  ,  geht zum Frisör  xD

Ist aber deine Auslegung    , bist trotzdem willkommen !


----------



## Two-Face (7. Januar 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Z.B. das die (persönliche) Zeit heuzutage kostbarer denn je ist.


Z.B. so kostbar, dass man selbige nicht mit dem Erstellen sinnloser Fragenthreads in Foren verschwenden sollte?


Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> tut mir echt Leid das ich dich entäuschen mußte , aber wir sind hier in einem Hardwareforum .
> 
> wenn du über sowas schreiben oder reden möchtest  ,  geht zum Frisör  xD


Genau das gleiche sage ich dir dann aber auch, wenn du wieder einen Thread im WiPoWi-Unterforum erstellst.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (18. Juni 2020)

Jetzt hab ich übelst viel Zeit .....

Ich liebe Corona , wenn man bedankt das es nur 0.8 Promille Infizierte weltweit gibt und davon nur max 15% streben ...  YouTube

Aber die Zeit kann mir keiner mehr nehmen


----------

